# What Dogs Can Teach Us



## Seth (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a web site that I use just to store stuff for myself. I like to read this little excerpt from time to time to remind me to appreciate what I have: http://www.3re.org


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 8, 2012)

Always good to appreciate . I appreciate my dog.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nicely stated. For those of us who are truly dog people, those little annoyances are far outweighed by the joy of their company. 

It's funny, last night I came in and our white marbled floor was absolutely destroyed by muddy paws and I was annoyed for a few seconds and then I smiled and thought about what a cool art project that could be. I have to file that one in the memory banks for something to do with the kids when they get older.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 10, 2012)

Dogs are the greatest thing. I am "dog sitting" my father's English Springer Spaniel "Willy" for the day today. Such a sweet little guy. It wouldn't be fair for me to own one right now (single, work long and somewhat erratic hours, don't have a big yard), but I look forward to it someday and never pass up the opportunity to pat a passing dog on the head. I must say that this one (Willy) lives a pretty good life (my father has a house in Mendocino where Willy enjoys chasing wild turkeys and running free on quiet beaches), but he gives plenty in return by just being his loving self.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2012)

I spend on average 2-3 hours per day walking with my dog in the woods near by. He likes to be off leash and I like to have time to myself to think things through. We cover about 6-7 miles in these walks.

Works very well for both of us, and for me in particular - most of my solutions to mental blocks I encountered in knife-making so far, came in these walks. 


M


----------



## mhenry (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have words to describe how much I appreciate, and miss mine.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 10, 2012)

If anyone wants a good watch, Decoding Dogs is a great PBS special.


----------



## rsacco (Mar 10, 2012)

My golden retriever (Fozzy is his name) is by my side all the time, literally. I work from a home office so we're together more often than not. I've always loved dogs, but my appreciation and love has grown so much more since we brought Fozzy home as an 8 week old puppy. He is 3.5 years old now and I appreciate each day that I have with him. 

For you dog lovers and owners, I've found this site to be so helpful - http://www.whole-dog-journal.com

No advertisements but just straight honest information.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Edge said:


> If anyone wants a good watch, Decoding Dogs is a great PBS special.



I saw that, it was really good. There's another one, maybe by nova or discovery that's also good. Both are on Netflix.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

Come on guys, let's see'em!

Mine, before and after (now almost 2 years old)


----------



## Seth (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, Dogs Decoded, fantastic. The other one might be Science of Dogs on Netflix. There is also My Dog: An Unconditional Love Story; interviews with famous people with dogs like Billy Collins, Lynn Redgrave, Edie Falco.... I also get to work from home with my dog and I am glad I was able to work this out.

Slowtyper: might be the photo but that dog looks big. Is it a shiloh or king shepherd?


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man didn't know the pics were so huge...is there an easy way to resize pics online? They are on imgur. Heck even an easier way to resize them on the computer? Takes forever to resize them one by one...

He is pretty big, but not huge compared to other dogs. He's pretty slim so he only weights about 75 lbs. He is a Shiloh Shepherd. Most people dont' know what that is, so when they ask, i just say mix of husky and german shepherd. A lot of people always ask "Is that a wolf?" It gets annoying so I just say yes.


----------

